# Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez



## krauthi (11. Oktober 2005)

so da nun mehrfach die anfrage kahm wann wir wieder mal in see stechen 
und das bootstreffen 3 in roermond in angriff nehmen habe ich zur überbrückung bis dahin mal ein kleinen zwischentreffen in angriff genommen 

und zwar am sonntag den 18 Dez in Hatenboer
geangelt wird vom boot aus und so wie es in der weihnachtszeit üblich ist unter freunden werden wir auch das wichteln nicht vergessen 

das heißt jeder bringt eine kleinigkeit (wobbler usw ) mit und das kommt dan alles in den wichteltopf waraus dan jeder sich ein teil wieder rausnehmen darf 

ich gehe mal davon aus das wir es auch hinbekommen werden uns mit glühwein oder ähnliches zu versorgen 

wer lust und zeit hat kann sich dazu gerne hier anmelden und wie schon im vorfeld erwähnt die boote vom seidler sind spitze und müssten früh genug reserviert werden 


teilnehmerliste

krauthi + boot
krauthis7
the doctor 


angelbaby
micha + boot
angelandy


mo jones
fi$her
tobias + ersatzboot von pieter H ?

perch +boot 
rotauge
kumpel von perch


cursack (schlauchboot )
gunni 77

maashunter
3 kumpels + 2 boote 
+4 angeh. die nur zum frühstück dabei sind und dan shoppen gehen 

Fledi + boot 
kumpel von fledi
nobi n 

Pieter Heijnen + boot (NKS profi und guide)
lucio
reporterteam

Bruder von Pieter H + boot
scambruzzi
svitti








gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Wow......super Frank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 
Darf ich dich und Sissi wieder begleiten auf dem Bööööötchen?:m 
würde mich freuen#6 
Ich schlage mal vor, das wir einen Mindestpreis setzen für das Wichtelgeschenk, damit im Nachhinein keiner mit nur einem Päkchen Wirbel nachhause fährt.
Was sagst du zu 10€ ?


Ich freue mir :m


----------



## krauthi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

klaro  biste dabei   

zum glühwein sei  noch gesagt   das der natürlich alkoholfrei sein sollte  da ja alle noch fahren müssen 

würde sagen das die wichtelpreise so zwischen 8-10 € liegen sollten  damit jeder was gescheites  wieder zurück bekommt 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Angelbaby (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Spitze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Wir sind auf jeden Fall dabei!!!!!!!!!   

|laola: 
|jump: |jump: 
|laola:​


----------



## Lachsy (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

kann leider noch nix dazu sagen, dezember ist Mefozeit. Termin für die Ostsee steht noch nicht genau fest. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## svitti (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Aber sicher bin ich dabei aber diesmal ist meine frau auch dabei und papa natürlich er darf doch nicht fehlen .:m


----------



## krauthi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

alles klar martin   kümmerst du dich dan um ein boot ???  für euch drei 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

ich werde  schon mal  2 flaschen (alkoholfreien) glühwein  stiften

gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde  schon mal  2 flaschen (alkoholfreien) glühwein  stiften
> 
> gruß krauthi



Bestimmt für dein Bruder


----------



## svitti (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar martin   kümmerst du dich dan um ein boot ???  für euch drei
> 
> 
> gruß krauthi



Ich habe gerade ne imail zum Seidler geschickt mal schauen ob er mir antwortet ich habe in drum gebeten um eine reservierung


----------



## paetzfischer (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Super Idee, ich bin auch dabei


----------



## krauthi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt für dein Bruder


 

hehe   der bekommt warme milch


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Wenn de mal 12 Stunden nicht hier bist....|supergri 

-Danke Micha und Diana fürs Asyl in eurem Boot! Ich könnt ja den Sprit übernehmen?|kopfkrat 

-Danke Krauthi für das ausfüllen das Asyl-antrags...!

-Ich werde dann auch mal 3 Flaschen Glühwein mitbringen - wenn ich darf mit Sprit drin? so für morgens...|kopfkrat :m  Und was zum knabbern so für mittags.

So, jetzt darf ich meine ma + Bruder zum einzigen Arzt hier fahren, der nicht Urlaub hat, weil die beide Grippe haben...#t


----------



## krauthi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

gern geschehen  andy  dan  bestell deiner mutter und deinem bruder mal gute besserung

ich werde jetzt mal etwas die zander in wessem ärgern gehen 



gruß krauthi


----------



## mo jones (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

tach ihr angeljunkies #h

 goile idee #6
 bin natürlich auch dabei  !!!


 gruß 
  mo


----------



## fi$her (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ja ich komme auch


----------



## Peter70 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hi 
würde ach gerne mitkommen.Aber die verguinning gibt es doch immer nur für ein Kalenderjahr#q. oder?Vielleicht klappt's ja im nächsten Jahr.
Gruss Peter


----------



## perch (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

tach auch...
würd dann unbekannterweise auch mitmachen.
hab noch mindesten 1 platz im boot frei(eventuell auch 2).
mfg...


----------



## Tobias22 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Heho,

ich bin natürlich auch wieder dabei ! |supergri 

Wer von euch hat den Lust sich ein Boot mit mir zusammen beim Siedler zu mieten ? Die haben locker Platz für 3 Angler (Anglerinnen)  ! Echolot habe ich gott sei dank ja ... Könnt euch ja bei mir melden ! Am besten zu früh wie möglich ..

MFG

Tobias


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				Tobias22 schrieb:
			
		

> (Anglerinnen)


 
Wieso komm ich nich auf sowas??|kopfkrat |kopfkrat :m  Ach egal, ich würd die eh am AB vergammeln lassen und konzentriert angeln...#6 
Wenn ichs richtig peil könnte Chris Interesse haben (Fi$her) - aber Achtung, er hat jetzt wie ich ein "Bootstrauma"....|supergri |supergri  

Wißt ihr was? Ich freu mich schon...|wavey: 

Oder wie hab ich Sonntag mittag gesagt? 
"Einpacken??#d  JETZT bin ich RATTIG!!!":m 

Schön dass ihr alle wieder dabei seid!#6


----------



## krauthi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

dat fängt ja mal wieder gut an#6 #6 #6 

habe die teilnehmerliste  auf den aktuellen stand gebracht 

wer jetzt ein boot mieten möchte   sollte sich  schnellstens drumm kümmern  da in der winterzeit  das vertikalfischen  angesagt ist  und  bestimmt eine große nach frage an booten sein wird 


1 boot ist soweit ich weiß vom seidler schon vermietet   (svitti)

gruß krauthi


----------



## Cusack (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo erstmal, ich beobachte das Forum schon eine ganze Zeit lang . Ich war auch auf der Maas unterwegs  als Ihr eure 2 Bootstreffen hattet. Was mich gefreut hat war, das ihr an diesem Wochenende auch nicht viel gefangen habt  .Habe mir schon Gedanken gemacht das ich einfach zu blöde bin auch mal einen kapitalen Zander aus der Maas zu holen. Nach dem man so liest ,dass manche da zich Zander an einem Tag fangen. Würde mich da gerne anschliessen am 18 Dez. Das Problem ist nur ,das ich bis zum ersten November mein Boot beim Hermus raus haben muß. Müßte dann mal schauen ob es auch dann mit dem Schlauchboot geht. 
Was ich noch sagen muß: "Respekt für so eine Organisation wie ihr sie hier betreibt." 
Gruß Kai


----------



## krauthi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

hallo cusak

wenn du doch dein boot rausholst beim hermus   wirst du doch bestimmt  einen trailer haben ????

da ist das einslippen in marina oolderhuuske kein problem


----------



## fi$her (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

@ Tobi
wollte mit mo auf ein boot, wenn du lust hast können wir uns zu dritt ein boot holen. Aber nur beim Seidler oder Leo, beim Seebär haben ich ja jetzt Hausverbot:m   Extreeeem


----------



## Tobias22 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

@ fi4her (Hallo Christian)

ist gebongt ... dann fahren wir drei zusammen  
Ich weiß doch das du und Andy Hausverbot bei dem "Tuppes" hast, war doch dabei #d
Ich rufe morgen früh direkt den Siedler an und mache das Boot klar ... sollte das auch schon weg sein, rufe ich den Leo an ! 
Melde mich dann morgen via PN bei dir !

das wird bestimmt wieder ein mords gaudi ... |muahah: 

MFG 

Tobias


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				fi$her schrieb:
			
		

> Extreeeem


 

Oha - jetzt hab ich Dich angesteckt...|jump:


----------



## Cusack (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hi Krauthi, ja das habe ich, aber das Boot hat mit Hänger über 2000 kilo und das würde, glaube ich ,bei meiner Kupplung vom Wagen echte Probleme machen.Deswegen habe ich das noch niemit dem slipen  probiert .Bin ja schon so froh ,wenn das ganze Gespann wieder bei mir hier zu hause steht . Aber denke dass das mit dem Schlauchboot auch gehen wird.


----------



## krauthi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

alles klaro kai  dan trage ich dich mal mit in die liste ein 

wenn du bedenken haben solltest zwecks schlauchboot   gibt es ja auch die möglickeit   bei dem kolegen perch mit einzusteigen 
aber das könnt ihr ja  dan  abklähren 


gruß krauthi


----------



## mo jones (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

alaska! 
tobi, chris und meiner einer auf einem boot.
freue mich jetzt schon wie eine schneekönig 


gruß
 mo


----------



## Rotauge (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ja, was ist denn das?



Da will ich doch mal gleich mitwichteln  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ich fahr mit perch mit.


----------



## krauthi (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

teilnehmerliste ist nun wieder aktuell

@ rotauge #6 #6 das du dabei bist#6 #6 


gruß krauthi



ach ja   da es ja dan kurz  vor weihnachten sein wird  würde ich doch sagen sind rote nikolausmützen  doch wohl angesagt (gibts auf jedem weihnachtsmarkt)))


----------



## krauthis7 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja da es ja dan kurz vor weihnachten sein wird würde ich doch sagen sind rote nikolausmützen doch wohl angesagt (gibts auf jedem weihnachtsmarkt)))


 

na sisi du kommst als engelchen und ich als nikolaus |rolleyes


----------



## naish (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

tach zusammen,

so wie es ausschaut bin ich mit paetzfischer auch wieder dabei und boot. 

gruss naish. bin immer noch nicht dazu gekommen die fotos auf unserer HP einzustellen. 

gruss marcel naish


----------



## krauthi (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

NEUIGKEITENNNNNNNNNNN


ICH GLAUB ES GEHT SCHON WIEDER LOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


NACH EINEM SEHR NETTEN TELEFONGESPRÄCH MIT DEM INHABER  VOM USBAIT-SHOPKANN ICH EUCH FOLGENDES MITTEILEN 

an diesem besagten sonntag den 18 dez.  werden wir uns morgens  um 7 uhr in hatenboert treffen  und dort ein reichhaltiges frühstückbuffee  serviert bekommen (5,50€)  können dan ab 8 uhr dort einslippen  und so lange bleiben wie wr möchten zudem  wird uns der pieter  vom usbaitshop den ganzen tag auf dem wasser  mit rat und tat zur seite stehen 

 es bekommt jeder teilnehmer  ein tüte mit kunstködern geschenckt  als kleine entschädigung   für die nicht erhaltenen sachen   vom Jan  D

brauche also dan bis zwei wochen  vor dem 18 .dez  die festen zusagen 

es könnten auch noch boote von ihm gemietet werden die komplett  mit echolot  benziner und elektro ausgestatte sind 

er wird auch  seinen bully mit bringen der  auch bis oben hin voll sein wird  mit sachen die dan zum kauf anstehen (falls bedarf da sein sollte )

ich hoffe  das es euch so zusagen wird  


gruß  orgakrauthi


----------



## Angelbaby (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Na wenn das mal nicht geil ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht!!!!!!!#6 #6 #6


----------



## the doctor (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Geiz ist Geil.....Ich nehme dann den ganzen Bulli
Klasse Frank!!!!!! Das ist was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rotauge (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Jetzt komm ich ja schon in Weihnachtsstimmung


----------



## svitti (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Frank du bist echt spitzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee#6#6#6#6#6#6#6
das mit den frühstuck ist ne tolle sache .

Und Marcel der Bulli gehört jetzt schon mir #:


----------



## Cusack (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ich würde sagen das hört sich ja richtig gut an  
So mach mich jetzt auf den Weg nach Roermond. Mal sehen was da heute geht. Werde mal durch die untere Schleuse Richtung Venlo fahren.


----------



## krauthis7 (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

einige hier würden dies als porno bezeichnen -nicht schlecht-


----------



## thefish (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> einige hier würden dies als porno bezeichnen -nicht schlecht-


 
... stimmt! :q


----------



## krauthi (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

teilnehmerliste  ist  wieder auf den neuesten stand 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Maashunter (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> teilnehmerliste  ist  wieder auf den neuesten stand
> 
> 
> gruß krauthi


                                                                                    Hallo Frank,habe jetzt mal Zeit etwas zu schreiben.das letzte wochenende war super fanden auch die Kollegen von mir,mit Pleiten,Pech und Pannen wie gehhabt soll es am18.12 nicht weitergehen.wir werden zu90% dabei sein,Müssen unsere Ruhetage an diesem Wochenende noch abchecken.Frage,gibt es für nichtangler (ehefrau,Kinder) sich dort irgend wie zu beschäftigen.     Grüße an alle JosefPS. War letzte Nacht auf den lucherbergersee  1 Zander von 45 ,1 Barsch von 20,aber sehr feucht-kalt.


----------



## Lachsy (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				Maashunter schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es für nichtangler (ehefrau,Kinder) sich dort irgend wie zu beschäftigen.



josef schicke die frau ins outlettcenter, aber mit dicker brieftasche 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				Maashunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank,habe jetzt mal Zeit etwas zu schreiben.das letzte wochenende war super fanden auch die Kollegen von mir,mit Pleiten,Pech und Pannen wie gehhabt soll es am18.12 nicht weitergehen.wir werden zu90% dabei sein,Müssen unsere Ruhetage an diesem Wochenende noch abchecken.Frage,gibt es für nichtangler (ehefrau,Kinder) sich dort irgend wie zu beschäftigen. Grüße an alle JosefPS. War letzte Nacht auf den lucherbergersee 1 Zander von 45 ,1 Barsch von 20,aber sehr feucht-kalt.


 
das mit frau und kinder   dürfte etwas schwierig werden |kopfkrat    es gibt zwar die möglichkeit  sich in roermond selber aufzuhalten  oder auch das outlet store zu besuchen   was aber morgens um diese uhrzeit  auch noch nicht aufhaben dürfte

gehe ich den  recht in der annahme  das ihr   zu 4 personen mit 2 booten sein werdet ???

währe prima  so bis  anfang dezember    zu wissen   wieviele personen dabei sein werden 

glückwunsch zu den fängen am lucherberger see#6


----------



## krauthi (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

ach ja    @ maashuter                      |schild-g



zu deinem ersten posting


----------



## Maashunter (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja    @ maashuter                      |schild-g
> 
> 
> 
> zu deinem ersten posting


Ja Frank, das Outletcenter in Roermond wäre eine möglichkeit für die nichtangler an diesem tag -morgen ,so viel wie ich weis machen die um 10-Uhrauf ,werde mich nochmal schlau machen ,vielleicht sind ja noch mehrere nicht angler sprich Frauen Kinder da.Über den weiteren ablauf am 18.12 höre ich dann noch von dir.      Gruß Josef


----------



## Mac Gill (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

@Maashunter:
Von mir auch ein herzliches  |welcome:  on Board!

Zum Thema:

Ich hoffe, dass ich dabei sein kann, wenn ich auch befürchte, das am 4. Advent bestimmt einiges andere sein wird -> ich hoffe, ich kann die prioritäten richtig verbiegen.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

@ Maashunter: Willkommen hier bei den süchtigen!:m 

@ Krauthi: Porno was Du hier anstellst, echt Klasse!!!#r  In Zukunft wirst Du bei deinen Treffen wohl die Teilnehmer begrenzen müssen, weil auf den Plassen nicht soviel Platz ist...:m 

Gruß Andy


----------



## BeKu (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hätte auch Interesse. Was mich interessieren würde 1. was würde mich das kosten? 2. was muss ich alles mitbringen 3. wie lange geht das ganze? "übers ganze Wochenende oder am selben Tag wíeder nach hause?

Und 4. ist für mich noch Platz ?


----------



## krauthi (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo BeKu


zu frage 1   ( vorrausgesetzt  sind komplete paiere von holland und roermond)

frühstücksbuffee  5,50€
geschenk zum wichteln  8-10 €
kostenanteil für´s boot     ?????  kommt drauf an   bei wehm  !

zu frage 2   vertikalrute und vertikalköder  warme kleidung  


zu frage 3   das geht von sonnatg den 18 dez.2005   morgens 7.00 uhr   bis  
                 zum abend hinein  und dan wieder nach hause


zu frage 4    im moment sind die vorhandenen boote  belegt  aber ich gehe mal davon aus das noch welche dazu kommen werden  oder  was auch möglich ist  selbst eins mieten und dan die kosten  aufteilen mit denen die auch noch dabei sein möchten 

wenn du  möchtest trage ich dich mal in die teilnehmerliste   ein

gruß Krauthi​


----------



## BeKu (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hab noch nie von Boot aus geangelt bzw. schon aber ausm Schlauchboot, was sind Vertikalruten? bzw. was wären dann horizontale Ruten? :q 
Ich habe leider keine einzige Rute unter 3m, bin halt nen lange Ruten Freak, ich denke die sind fürn Boot zu lang.

Papiere habe ich, muss man für roermond noch extra Papiere haben?

Ansonsten muss ich mir mal so langsam kürzere Ruten besorgen und wäre beim nächsten mal dann halt 100% dabei.


----------



## Lachsy (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				BeKu schrieb:
			
		

> Hab noch nie von Boot aus geangelt bzw. schon aber ausm Schlauchboot, was sind Vertikalruten? bzw. was wären dann horizontale Ruten? :q
> Ich habe leider keine einzige Rute unter 3m, bin halt nen lange Ruten Freak, ich denke die sind fürn Boot zu lang.
> 
> Papiere habe ich, muss man für roermond noch extra Papiere haben?
> ...



du brauchst die maasplassenverguinning

vertikalrute zb Henk Simonsz Vertikal II / 1,80 m / 14-28 g WG / 155 g
Diese 2-teilige Vertikalrute hat eine deutlich bessere Transportlänge, aber eine Aktion, die der 1-teiligen in nichts nachsteht!
- Transportlänge: 96 cm
preis um die 39 €

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fledi (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Nachdem ich am Wochenende meinen Dienstplan gecheckt habe, bin ich auch zu 100% dabei.
Ich hoffe es ist noch Platz am Frühstückstisch (und natürlich in einem Boot).
Viele Grüße an alle.
Fledi


----------



## krauthi (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

prima  dan trage ich dich mal mit in die liste ein 
und alles weitere  wird sich dan noch geben 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

es besteht ja auch noch die möglichkeit sich das boot  beim leo   für diesen tag zu mieten (wenns frei ist )
mann müste zwar durch die schleuse  von wessem kommen  aber das dürfte ja kein problem sein 

gruß krauthi


----------



## PetriHelix (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> es besteht ja auch noch die möglichkeit sich das boot  beim leo   für diesen tag zu mieten (wenns frei ist )
> mann müste zwar durch die schleuse  von wessem kommen  aber das dürfte ja kein problem sein
> 
> gruß krauthi



evtl. nicht ganz so einfach da im winter die zeiten zum schleusen gerade am wochenende sehr eingeschränkt sind. da sollte man sich vorher schlau machen!


----------



## Mac Gill (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

...mein Boot steht immer noch zum Verkauf unter den Kleinanzeigen :q :q :q


----------



## krauthi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

hier mal eine kleine karte  mit dem anfahrtsweg nach hatenboer


----------



## Rotauge (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Sach ma, Krauthi, wie muss ich denn fahren? Gleicher Weg wie Marina? 

Auf dem Plan sieht man ja nicht viel


----------



## krauthi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

gleicher weg  wie marina   nur eine ausfahrt vorher runter (ausfahrt Hatenboer)   also die erste  direkt hinter der brücke   und dan immer nur rechts halten  ist aber auch alles gut beschildert 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## perch (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

tach auch...
diese geschichte gehört nicht unbedingt hier rein,aber wenn ich mir die anzahl der teilnehmer für den 18.12 so anseh,kann ich dem ein oder anderen
vielleicht nen kleinen denkanstoß in sachen sicherheit auf dem wasser
geben.
gestern morgen ging´s los richtung roermond zum schleppen.es sollte ja vom wetter her o.k.sein.15°c,und trocken.nur der wind,windstärke 4 ,zunehmend.
aber was soll da schon passieren, stärke 4 auf nem baggersee , na und|kopfkrat??
bin so gegen 9 an der slippe angekommen,boot ins wasser und erst mal ne runde um den zuidplas.ohnen erfolg.
als ich dann auf der maas angekommen bin, erwartet mich erst einmal ein regenschauer."regenschauer" ohne wolken?
bei näherem hinsehen entpuppte sich der regen als vogelsch...,
die hatten´s echt drauf mit ihrer zielgenauigkeit. so etwa 20-30!!! einschläge auf mir und meinem boot:v
"fängt ja ziemlich beschissen an" dachte ich mir und bin dann weiter richtung oolerplas.
auf dem oolerplas angekommen, erwartet mich dann schon ne ordentliche
brise ostwind,an vertikalangeln war garnicht zu denken.
da hätte selbst ein e-motor schlapp gemacht,und ne´n driftanker hab ich natürlich auch nicht dabei.hab dann versucht ne halbe runde um denn see zu starten,hatte aber mehr damit zu tun mein bötchen in der spur zu halten.
"macht irgendwie keinen spaß bei dem wind".
ich beschloß dann zur maas zurück zu  fahren,was auch sicherlich  gut war,
denn der wind nahm zum mittag hin ordentlich zu.
bin dann schleppend  richtung zuidplas ,immer noch ohne erfolg .
eigentlich hatte ich vor direkt zum hafen und ab nach hause,aber mein echo
zeigte mir gute echos in 6-8metern tiefe.
"also gut" ne tieflaufende grandma drauf und über den zuidplas bis zum
gegenüberliegenden ufer.FEHLER!!!!
wo ich da reingeraten bin merkte ich erst als ich etwa 20-30 meter quer
zum ufer weiterschleppen wollte.
kreuzende wellen|uhoh:.wellen aus drei verschiedenen richtungen,und damit
unberechenbar,und dann noch der verfluchte wind,der versuchte mich ans ufer zu drücken.die 8 ps hatten mächtig zu kämpfen.
als ich dann meine rute reinholte(an angeln war da nicht mehr zu denken),
hatte beide hände an der rute,kam eine welle von vorn und eine von der seite.nicht unbedingt hoch,aber ausreichend um mich beinahe vom boot zu
schleudern.nach kurzem"ach du schei..." erst mal der griff zur SCHWIMMWESTE!!!,was auch gut war ,denn ein paar meter weiter
wäre das boot fast umgekippt.
nochmal für alle die erst jetzt einschalten...das war nicht die ost.-oder
nordsee,sondern ein mittelgroßer baggersee.
ist zum glück noch mal gut gegangen:q:q:q und bin ziemlich durchnäßt
(vom spritzwasser) wieder am hafen angekommen.
wäre ich umgekippt,hätte sich sicherlich mein angelzeug deutlich reduziert,
und bei 14° wassertemperatur in der nähe vom ufer hätte ich biss auf ne´n
nassen arsch und ner stink wut glück gehabt.
ich kann nur an alle appelieren"packt euch schwimmwesten ins boot"
das hat nichts mit sicherheitsfanatik zu tun.
p.s.: mein boot ist 4,20 lang 1,50 breit,doppelwandig und ca.200kg schwer.

mfg...


----------



## krauthi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

uihuihuihuih   dat is aber noch ma gut gegangen  

mit der sicherheit sollte man nicht spaßen   da man immer wieder von solchen sachen hört .vorallem wenn man alleinen unterwegs ist  sollte  die sicherheit an erster stelle stehen 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

hy perch da hattest du aber einen schei... tag .man höhrt ja immer wieder das boote umkippen und einge seemänner nicht wieder auftauchen .hast schon recht mit der weste ,sicherheit geht vor .
gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo

@Perch
Der Wind gestern war echt super ätzend... Ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Belly raus, habe es aber gelassen, wer weiß, wo ich gelandet wäre

Gruß


----------



## Lucio (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ich war am Mo. mit the doctor im Boot unterwegs, und der Wind hat uns auch extrem zu schaffen gemacht#q
Vertikal war unmöglich und beim Schleppen sind wir fast in die Steinschüttung gepustet worden#d
Trotzdem hab ich zwei Zander und einen Hecht beim Schleppen gefangen, und zwei Zander sind im Drill ausgestiegen, davon ein vermutlich richtig dicker. (wurmt mich immer noch:r)
Wir hatten keine Schwimmwesten an Board und auch kein Paddel. Das hätte echt ins Auge gehen können.

Ciao Lucio


----------



## the doctor (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

ach watt.....ich sach nur: No Risk, No Fun:m |supergri


----------



## Mac Gill (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ich bin, neben der Sicherheit auch viel zu geizig um ohne Schwimmweste zu fahren -> gibt IMHO ne knolle, wenn man kontroliert wird!


----------



## Lachsy (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin, neben der Sicherheit auch viel zu geizig um ohne Schwimmweste zu fahren -> gibt IMHO ne knolle, wenn man kontroliert wird!


seid wann gibt es ein knöllchen ?
gilt das ab jetzt, oder für bestimmte bootsklassen? habe im Sommer kaum leute mit rettungsweste gesehn, nur die kinder hatten eine

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Cusack (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hi, kenne es auch nur so: Almanak,Feuerlöscher,Westen für die Anzahl der Personen, die an Board sind.

Gruß Kai


----------



## marca (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo zusammen,
eine Frage noch;
ab welcher Bootsklasse gilt das denn nun mit den Westen,usw.??
Wollte am Samstag mit einem Kodiak-Schlauchboot und 5 PS Außenborder raus auf den Kanal.


----------



## Mac Gill (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Den Link hat the_doctor mal gepostet: >> Knöllchen <<
Guckt auch mal die anderen Rubricken was es sonst noch für interresssante Strafen gibt!
-->Hier im besonderen der "gebruik van dodemansknob" das ist die Not-Aus-Reisleine, wenn man überbord geht, soll der Motor ausgehen. sind schlappe 95 EUR und wurde in diesem Jahr schon kontroliert auf der Maas.

Demnach geht es mit den Schwimmwesten für "snele motorbooten" los.
(sneller kan varen dan 20 km/uur)

Aber marca -> eine Automaticweste kostet 50 EUR bei compass24. Wenn du häufiger, gerade im Winter auf dem Wasser bist sollte es daran nicht scheitern. (beachte gerade die Wassertemperatur!)

Ich umgehe im Winter das Problem, in dem ich einen Floatinganzug trage -> der ist mollig warm und nebenbei als Schwimmhilfe ausreichend und soweit ich weiss anerkannt!


----------



## marca (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Das mit dem Floatinganzug ist eine gute Idee!
Wobei mein Waschbär bauch mich im Moment auch sehr gut wärmt.
Und eine gewisse Schwimmhilfe ist der bestimmt auch!


----------



## Mac Gill (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> ...mein Waschbär bauch ...




|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 

Wo bitte willst du den den haben


... ich denke das wird aber zu sehr "off topic" hier...


----------



## svitti (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hier ist nichts mähr los ne ne ne


----------



## krauthi (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

@ martin

dat is die ruhe vor dem sturme:q 

habe gestern noch mal  mit pieter heijnen gesprochen  und von seiner seite her geht alles klar 

werde ihm zwei wochen vorher die genaue teilnehmerzahl durchgeben  damit wir auh ein tolles frühstücksbuffee serviert bekommen werden 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> @ martin
> 
> dat is die ruhe vor dem sturme:q
> 
> ...



@ Frank 

Ist doch klasse du machst dat schon .
Die ruhe von den Sturm dat ist war .


----------



## krauthis7 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

die ruhe vor dem sturm ???
oder nur frust weil es noch so lange dauert


----------



## Fledi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo Frank,
ich würde noch gern einen Kumpel mitbringen der leider keinen Zugang zum Forum hat. Wenn ich mein Boot nicht auf `nem Trailer kriege, dann leihen wir uns eins beim Seidler.
Ich hoffe, daß dies klar geht.

viele Grüße
Fledi


----------



## krauthi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

klaro kein problem 

aber mit dem boot vom seidler wirst du pech haben da die schon vermietet sind

aber das bekomme ich schon irgendwie hin  


gruß krauthi


----------



## Fledi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hi Frank, da bin ich aber gespannt.
Ich bräuchte nur einen kleinen Trailer für ein Boot bis 100 kg.
Die Dinger die ich bisher bei ebay gefunden habe sind entweder an der Küste abzuholen oder zu groß und zu teuer.
Aber vieleicht klappt das ja noch.
Gruß Fledi


----------



## robi_N (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

tach zusammen. also ich wäre auch auf jeden fall dabei! wenn noch jemand platz am boot hat. 

mein einziges problem ist wie ich da hin kommen soll. ihr wisst ja wie das mit studenten ist. die haben halt kein geld uns so auch kein auto. 
wenn also jemand aus der ecke aachen kommt und mich mitnehmen würde dann denke ich mal wäre ich auch dabei. 
wer sich angesprochen fühlt kann ja mal bescheid geben.

vielen dank! mfg robert


----------



## Fledi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo robi N,
ich fahre am 18.Dez. mit einem Kumpel rauf. Wenn Du willst, kannst Du mitfahren.
Für die entsprechende Verabredung können wir uns ja per PN absprechen.
Bin allerdings bis Mittoch, 02.11. PC-mäßig nicht zu erreichen. Da bin ich an den Maasplaatsen.

Gruß Fledi


----------



## the doctor (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				Fledi schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich an den Maasplaatsen.
> 
> Gruß Fledi


 
#d #d  du Süchtling:m :m


----------



## krauthis7 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> #d #d du Süchtling:m :m


 
dat sagt grade der richtige , 
aber wir werden sonntag auch wieder aufm wasser sein schei... sucht |kopfkrat


----------



## marca (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ich sach nur;ran ans Wasser!!
Wir waren gestern am Wasser und hatten,für unsere Verhälnisse, einen wirklich guten Tag.
Ich hatte 14 Barsche und drei Zander und mein Freund ein wenig weniger.
Leider ließ bei den Zandern die Größe ein wenig zu Wünschen übrig.
Maßig waren zwei,ein Kleiner nahm den Mund ein wenig zu voll.
Die Barsche waren alle gut, aber kein wirklicher Klopper dabei.
Ich bin dieses Jahr wohl auch ein wenig "Barschverwöhnt".
Also; ran ans Wasser,es geht so langsam nochmal richtig los!!!!!


----------



## Angelbaby (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Sooooooooo Ladies....
Wie ja schon angesprochen wurde sollen ja alle mit schönen roten Weihnahtsmützchen da auftauchen, damit die Holländer uns für total bekloppt halten!   

Hab meinem Männe heute schon mal extra DIE ultimative Weihnachtsbasecap besorgt!!!!!     


Wie ihr seinem Blick nach sehen könnt ist er davon zwar noch nicht so ganz begeistert.... aber was muss, das muss!!!!!:m


----------



## krauthi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  genau so mut dat sein


klingelingeling


----------



## svitti (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

oh so langsam werden die mädels wieder wach es schrieb wieder mal einer ich dachte schon ihr hettet kein internet mähr


----------



## krauthis7 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

heisse kopfbedeckung supi


----------



## krauthis7 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ihr seinem Blick nach sehen könnt ist er davon zwar noch nicht so ganz begeistert.... aber was muss, das muss!!!!!:m


 

ich dachte der schaut immer so


----------



## krauthi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



woooooooooooooo  ????????

bleibt  der winterrrrrrrr


  es muss kälter werdennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

14,5 grad wassertemp


----------



## marca (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Wieso muss es denn kälter werden??
Es läuft doch wie Sau!!!!
Den Burschen hier habe ich heute morgen verhaften können, zwecks Filetgewinnung.
Zwei seiner Kameraden(kleiner!) schwimmen wieder.
Ansonsten gab es noch sieben schöne Barsche.
Waren von 6:30 bis 9:00 Uhr am Wasser.
Also, nix Ausreden suchen,Frank!!
Rann ans Wasser!!!!!!!


----------



## perch (1. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

ich bring ne kiste eiswürfel mit!!!!:m
mfg...


----------



## krauthis7 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				perch schrieb:
			
		

> ich bring ne kiste eiswürfel mit!!!!:m
> mfg...


 
nicht schlecht :m 
der kann ja gar nit angeln der sucht nur ausreden|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (4. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

das ist bis dato stand aller teilnehmer
teilnehmerliste 04.11.2005

krauthi + boot
krauthis7
the doctor 


angelbaby
micha + boot
angelandy

svitti + boot (vom seidler)
svitti´s frau
svitti´s vater



mo jones
fi$her
tobias +boot gemietet (vom seidler)

perch +boot 
Nobbi
rotauge

naish + boot
paetzfischer


cursack (schlauchboot  )



maashunter
3 kumpels + 2 boote ( 90 % )

Fledi + boot 
kumpel von fledi
nobi n 

Pieter Heijnen + boot (NKS profi und guide)

bis zum 04 dez kan man sich noch anmelden und dan werde ich die genaue personenzahl durchgeben zwecks dem frühstücksbuffee
die kosten für das frühstück belaufen sich auf 5,50 € pro person

gruß krauthi


----------



## marca (5. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ich kann mir das schon so richtig vorstellen; 
draußen schifft es wie Sau,
Ihr sitzt alle schön gemütlich beim Frühstück,
keiner steht als erster auf,
Frank bestellt sich als erster ein Bierchen
 und alle fahren halb besoffen nach Hause ohne auch nur eine Minute auf dem Wasser gewesen zu sein!!

Frank, zu 90% bin ich auch dabei!

Und wenn es eben nur zum Frühstück ist!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass Marcel auch nur frühstücken wird???
Der sagt morgen, montiert seine 12 Ruten, packt seine 32 Ködertaschen und wird nich mehr gesehen...:q


----------



## krauthi (5. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

** ich und ein bierchen bestellen ?????


nene   der capitän muss nüchtern bleiben  und das mit dem regen muss auch nit sein  wollen ja schließlich   auch den tag erfolgreich abschließen 

der marcel  wird am stuhl festgebunden   bis alle fertig sind mit frühstücken 

ich sehe es schon bildlich vormir

 25  deutsche angler  mit rote  nikolausmütze   und ner roten glühweinnase



ich freu mich schon drauf 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (5. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:q :q |uhoh: #6 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64094


----------



## naish (6. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

tach zusammen,

Edit: Angebote aller Art gehören in die "Kleinanzeigen"

gruss naish marcel


----------



## svitti (9. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass Marcel auch nur frühstücken wird???
> Der sagt morgen, montiert seine 12 Ruten, packt seine 32 Ködertaschen und wird nich mehr gesehen...:q



Da Gebe ich dir Recht wollen wir nur hoffen das er sein weisen Transit wieder Hat sonst hat der Marcel ein Problemm mit seine 16 Taschen


----------



## Fledi (9. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo Frank,
bei mir kannst Du die Fragezeichen weg nehmen.
Heute hat Herbert seinen Trailer bekommen (Frau sei Dank). Jetzt bin ich komplett und werde mit Bötchen kommen.
Herzliche Grüße
Fledi


----------



## krauthi (9. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

alles klar#6 #6  fragezeichen sind weg:g 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (12. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

da es nun nur noch 3 wochen  sind um sich hier anzumelden    hier noch mal ein kleine auffrischung   anmeldeschluss ist der  3 dezember 2005

habe soeben   mit pieter H  gesprochen   und ich kann euch  folgende neuigkeit  mitteilen 

der versprochene  snowbee anzug   der uns bei der verlosung  beim bootstreffen gefehlt hat  wird an diesem tage    doch noch verlost#6 

Pieter H   wird an diesem tage    mit zwei  booten( 2plätze frei ) uns in jeder hinsicht unterstützen  #r  und es kann wenn anhängerkupplung vorhanden ist noch ein drittes boot (3 personen) in anspruch genommen werden 

zwei wochen  vor dem 18 dez  werde ich ihm die genau personenzahl und anzahl der boote   mitteilen   damit wir auch ein tolles frühstücksbuffee aufgebaut bekommen   wer sich dafür angemeldet hat  wird aufjedenfall die kosten fürs frühstück bezahlen müssen auch wenn  er  kurz vorher absagt   nur damit keine missverständnisse aufkommen  aber sonst müssen alle anderen die kosten übernehmen #d 

zum thema wichteln sein noch gesagt  |znaika:  das Jeder   ein wichtelgeschenk  (8-10€) Bitte   eingepackt mitbringt   und   was nicht fehlen darf (pflicht)ist die weihnachtliche kleidung(nikolausmütze)


ich freue mich drauf  euch  am 18 dez  in hatenboer morgens begrüßen zu können 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (12. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hoi Frank,
hatte dir ja schon per Pn mitgeteilt das ich leider arbeiten muss. Wünsche aber trotzdem allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß und Petri Heil.

Gruß Lepo

PS. Gestern ist im Lucherberger See ein Hecht gefangen worden 1,20m und 14 kg schwer. Dat is doch mal was   für Logh Luch |supergri


----------



## krauthi (17. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

ab heute sind die weihnachtsmärkte offen  

 also wer noch keine passende nikolausmütze hat   kann jetzt  los ziehen und sich eine besorgen 


ansonsten bleiebt alles   wie angekündigt   

anmeldeschluss  ist der 3 dez,



gruß Krauthi


----------



## naish (18. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo zusammen,


leider muss ich bis jetzt auch für den 18.12. absagen da mein Sportbootführerscheinlehrgang am 16, 17, und 18.12 ist. Aber vielleicht kann ich den 18.12 ja verlegen. Sag noch bescheid. Dann aber kurzfristig.

Gruss MArcel


----------



## krauthi (19. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

teilnehmerliste   auf seite  1  ist nun auf den aktuellen stand 



gruß krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

So, Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude. Ich habe gestern mein Päckchen von AS Tackle bekommen und kann demnächst den einen und anderen Drilling an die Gummifischkes basteln  

Weihnachtsmütze besorge ich mir auch die Woche und dann dürfen die nächsten Tage schnell vorbeigehen


----------



## svitti (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ich war heute mal wieder am Wasser mit Vater.
Ihr weist ja Die Sucht.
Als wir morgens um 6.00 Uhr in Roermond auf der mass angekommen sind
Habe ich den ersten Hänger .( DIE U BOOTE )
Nach meinen zweiten Versuch dachte ich wieder ein Hänger .
Aber nein Es hat ein schöner 53 er Zander auf meinen neuen von Krauthi 7 abgekuckten Rapalla Wobler Gebissen .
Aber wie ich es von euch allen gelernt Habe er Schwimmt wieder .
Ansonsten Tat sich von meiner Seite nichts mähr .( Schade)....
Und man denkt an nichts Böhses Da sehe ich ein Blaues Boot und es war die Wildcat mit Sissi und Frank.Man sieht die Sucht siegt.

Ich freue mich schon am 18.12.2005 euch Alle wieder zu Sehen .
Den mir macht es immer wieder spass mit euch zu Angeln.


----------



## the doctor (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute mal wieder am Wasser mit Vater.
> Ihr weist ja Die Sucht.
> Als wir morgens um 6.00 Uhr in Roermond auf der mass angekommen sind
> Habe ich den ersten Hänger .( DIE U BOOTE )
> ...


 
Hey Martin.

Das freut mich aber, das du noch nen schönen Zander fangen konntest#6 
Sauber!!!!!!!!
Bald gehts ja wieder mit allen aufs Wasser am 18. Dezember und dann im Februar nach den Poldern#6


----------



## krauthi (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

ja ja unser martin wird noch zu einem zanderkiller #6 

aber  is schon jeck  da fährt man nach roermond  und trifft insgesamt 14  jungs  hier aussem board  #h 

gruß krauthi


----------



## svitti (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Martin.
> 
> Das freut mich aber, das du noch nen schönen Zander fangen konntest#6
> Sauber!!!!!!!!
> Bald gehts ja wieder mit allen aufs Wasser am 18. Dezember und dann im Februar nach den Poldern#6



Danke danke@ Marcel ja in Februar wir es lustig und Am 18.12 Auch .#6
Da werden wir Vier richtig Aufreumen#g#a#a


----------



## svitti (20. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja unser martin wird noch zu einem zanderkiller #6
> 
> aber  is schon jeck  da fährt man nach roermond  und trifft insgesamt 14  jungs  hier aussem board  #h
> 
> gruß krauthi




 Hi Frank da haste recht und du hast wieder nichts |kopfkrat wat machste den
ja mit den 14 Boardies dat stimmt man denkt an nichts böses und schon sind 14 boardis da sowat ist doch super#6 Wir sind doch nur Suchtig .


----------



## krauthis7 (21. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute mal wieder am Wasser mit Vater.
> Ihr weist ja Die Sucht.
> Als wir morgens um 6.00 Uhr in Roermond auf der mass angekommen sind
> Habe ich den ersten Hänger .( DIE U BOOTE )
> ...


 

stimmt da denkt man an nigs schlimmes und plötzlich eine stimme aus dem dunklen hy krauthis  wir konnten ja noch gar nigs sehen aber die stimme war von martin war ein schöner tag und gezählt waren es 14 angler hier aus dem board// find ich klasse // und hier ein bild von martin mit vater + marcel mit anhang  // bis bald  #h


----------



## krauthi (23. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

teilnehmerliste stand 23.11

krauthi + boot
krauthis7
the doctor 


angelbaby
micha + boot
angelandy

svitti + boot (vom seidler)
svitti´s frau
svitti´s vater



mo jones
fi$her
tobias +boot gemietet (vom seidler)

perch +boot 
Nobbi
rotauge

naish + boot ???
paetzfischer


cursack (schlauchboot  )



maashunter
3 kumpels + 2 boote 
+4 angeh. die nur zum frühstück dabei sind und dan shoppen gehen 

Fledi + boot 
kumpel von fledi
nobi n 


Lachsy
+ winni+ boot

Pieter Heijnen + boot (NKS profi und guide)

Bruder von Pieter H + boot
scambruzzi








gruß Krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hi,

Angelbaby hat mir zwar schon eine Weihnachtskappe besorgt aber heute hab ich den absuluten Abschuß gefunden:

http://img464.*ih.us/img464/3082/mtze7qs.jpg

Die gibts in Aachen im Woolworth für 1,59 - 2 Mignons rein und diese schwulen Lämpchen blinken...|uhoh: :q  Das mach ich aber nur wenn ich nen Fisch fang #h 

PS: Die Kappe ziehe ich dann an solange ich im warmen bin - sonst falln mir ja die Ohren ab....|rolleyes 

LG by Andy


----------



## krauthi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

da fehlt jetzt nur noch das blaulicht oben drauf   das du dan auch anmachen kannst wenn du was gefangen hast 


ich möchte hiermit noch mals alle bitten    dran zu denken das ich am samstag   die personenanzahl /teilnehmerliste) durchgeben werde (zwecks frühstück und boote)   


bis samstag ist also noch zeit   sich  anzumelden 



für kurzentschlossene  kann ich nicht garantieren das dan noch  eine teilnahme am frühstücksbuffee gewährleistet wird 


tot ziens    krauthi


----------



## thefish (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich muss leider absagen!
Ich schaffe es nicht hier wegzukommen.

Schade......


----------



## krauthis7 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich muss leider absagen!
> Ich schaffe es nicht hier wegzukommen.
> 
> Schade......


 

versuche es |gr:


----------



## svitti (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich muss leider absagen!
> Ich schaffe es nicht hier wegzukommen.
> 
> Schade......



Schade von meine seite echt aber wenn es nicht geht dan geht es nicht#6


----------



## krauthi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

@ the fish

schade thorsten  aber ich hoffe wir sehen uns in der neuen sasion mal wieder am wasser 


tot ziens


----------



## the doctor (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

@ all:

Die Zander beissen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 
Habe heute mal mit Naish kurzentschlossen den Suiderplaas unsicher gemacht.
Innerhalb von 11.30Uhr - 14.25 Uhr habe ich 3 Zander fangen können.
Naish und ich hatten aber noch einige Aussteiger und Fehlbisse.
Zander waren zwischen 50cm und 64cm#6 .
Sie stehen aber schon tief!!!

Bilder gibts unter Raubfischangeln- aktuelle Raubfischfänge05- hier im Forum

Ich kann das Treffen kaum abwarten:m


----------



## krauthi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

he he he    werde am sonntag  mal sehen   ob das   mit dem beissen stimmt (habe eh die seusche am haken )


tot ziens


----------



## krauthis7 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> @ all:
> 
> Die Zander beissen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6
> Habe heute mal mit Naish kurzentschlossen den Suiderplaas unsicher gemacht.
> ...


 
super gemacht marci #6 
wir werden sonntag mal wieder zander ärgern  
sind ja nur noch 3 wochen bis zum treffen


----------



## krauthis7 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> he he he werde am sonntag mal sehen ob das mit dem beissen stimmt (habe eh die seusche am haken )
> 
> 
> tot ziens


 
dat ist nit die seusche du kannst nit angeln |rolleyes


----------



## Fledi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

dat tut weh Rolf!
Nennt man sowas Bruderliebe?


----------



## krauthi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

der wird schon merken was er davon hat|supergri 

der will ja nochmal   pipi machen  und dan ist die rache mein#6 

so ein boot kan schonmal unverhoft   schaukeln wenn man an der boardwand steht  und  den kleinen sucht :q :q :q


----------



## krauthis7 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

ich sach doch nur die warheit und wenn beim pin.... schaukelt gehts ins boot 
aber dat is bei uns normal nee brüderle


----------



## krauthi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

aber sicher doch  

ach   wir haben am sonntag medezinische versorgung an board
zumindestens nennt er sich    doc  aber ob er auch einer ist ????


ja ja die sucht


----------



## krauthis7 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> aber sicher doch
> 
> ach wir haben am sonntag medezinische versorgung an board
> zumindestens nennt er sich doc aber ob er auch einer ist ????
> ...


 
occhhh neee nit der schon wieder der braucht immer so viel platz mit seinen ganzen taschen ,und dann fängt der dir die fische weg ,also bis sonntag marci #h


----------



## Rotauge (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

So, muss es mal offen ansprechen. Hatte das Problem schon letzten Sonntag. Da meine Frau zur Zeit morgens arbeitet und meine Kids dann alleine zu hause sind, ist mein Roermonder Auftritt zumindest nicht ganz sicher. Das hängt von meiner Jüngsten ab, wie die in den nächsten Wochen drauf ist. Vielleicht kann ich sie ja auch bei ihrer Patin unterbringen.

So ist das Leben |uhoh:


----------



## krauthi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

och Micha    

das währe aber schade   das du den jahreabschluss nicht mit machen  wirst  aber versuche dein bestes   und vieleicht klappt es ja doch noch 
soll ich dich den trotzdem zum frühstück mit anmelden  oder   streichen ??? muss das leider  bis samstag wissen da ich dan  die personenanzahl   durchgeben muss


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ne lass das Mal mit dem och. Meld mich mit an, wäre ja noch schöner. Ich gehe mit Optimismus und kreativen Ideen an die Sache. Ich will ja auf jeden Fall dabei sein und werde ne Lösung finden. Musste mich mal einfach aus:v 

Ne Mütz häbb ich och schon. #t


----------



## Lachsy (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Kreativ? nimm sie mit und lass sie mit den anderen  ..........die nicht angeln schoppen gehen  natürlich gibste ihr wat geld, damit sie im outlettcenter zuschlagen kann :q :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Rotauge (29. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Das ist ne schlechte Idee. Die hasst Schoppen wie die Pest 

Ich hab schon einen Plan. Werd mich am Wochenende drum kümmern. #h


----------



## krauthi (30. November 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

das kann ja was werden ****

35 personen für´s frühstücksbuffee / wichteln#6 
31 personen die dan die rute in de hand nehmen #: 
13 boote die dan alle kreuz und quer da rumdüsen  


und das beste ist alllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeee mit einer nikolausmütze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







das wird ein jahresabschlussfest |wavey:


----------



## krauthi (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

letzte  chance

 bis 18 uhr  kann man sich noch anmelden   oder absagen    

dan werde ich    beim pieter H . anrufen und  die teilnehmeranzahl   durchgeben 


tot ziens


----------



## Fledi (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Nix da,

es wird nicht abgesagt.


----------



## the doctor (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Wer noch ne Vertikalrute sucht, braucht sich nur bei mir zu meleden.
Verkaufe nämlich eine Rozemeijer 12-16gr. in 1,80m (einteilig)
Mit Triggergriff, für Multirolle oder aber auch mit ner Stationärrolle gut zu fischen.
Hab sie paar mal gefischt.


----------



## krauthi (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

so  nun ist alles unter dach und fach 

morgen in zwei wochen  sind wir   30 personen   für´s angeln     ,   34  personen   für´s frühtsück  und  insgesamt 13 boote


und vielllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   rote mützen



tot ziens


----------



## svitti (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ich freue mich schon rießig drauf euch zu zeigen wie mann die zander ab 65 raus drillt .
und die mütze habe ich auch schon die Holländer halten uns für B...............................pt.


----------



## the doctor (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Wir sind wieder zurück!!!!!!:c 
Wäre gerne noch was auf dem Wasser geblieben.....sagen wir bis morgen Mittag:m 
Bei uns lief es so lala....
Waren ersta auf nem grossen See nähe Roermond.....
dort traffen wir den Pieter Heinen mit seinen Kumpels, die eigentlich gut fingen....Leider aber bis dato auch nur etwas kleinere.
Rolf und ich hatten dort 2 Hammerharte Bisse, die wir leider nicht verwerten konnten.Frank durfte einen kleinen Barsch aus den tiefen bezwingen.
gegen Mittag sind wir dann zum Plaas gefahren, wo unser Treffen stattfinden wird.
Es war richtig viel Arbeit Fische zu finden und Sie zu überreden!
Auf dem Echolot war im Gegensatz zu Dienstag fast garnichts an Fischschwärmen zu sehen.
Sie werden sich wohl schon richtig zusammen gebald haben und sich auf anderen Flecken im See aufgehalten haben. Denke ich.
Nunja.... Ich konnte dort 2 Zander um die 50cm fangen und Frank noch einen Barsch.Alle Bisse wurden verwertet.
Mit insg. 4 Fischen war es echt mau! 

Aber es war wieder einmal schön mit den Chaoten auf dem Wasser gewesen zu sein!#6 

@Frank: du musst mehr mit dem E-Motor arbeiten:m 

Ich freue mich schon auf das Treffen in 14 Tagen......und nein....ich werde nicht auf den Stuhl im Lokal angebunden.
Sondern auf dem Boot!!!!!!:m 

@Zander*spätzi:*
Die Rute ist leider ab heute nicht mehr mein.Rolf hat jetzt eine mehr:m


----------



## svitti (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ja der rolf er räumt alles auf .hi hi
Na dan habt ihr ja wenigstens ein paar fische für uns noch übrig gelassen 
das freut mich das ihr wenigstens spass gehabt habt .
Ich freue mich auch schon in 14 tage dan geht es richtig los.


----------



## svitti (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

@Marcel guter Bericht


----------



## Gunni77 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo

Tja, ich gehöre wohl auch zu den Leuten, die gerne ein Boot hätten. Bis es soweit ist, werde ich nächste Woche noch mal mit dem Belly rausfahren und die Fische vorwarnen und ganz nebenbei für Erheiterung bei Passanten sorgen. Ihr glaubt nicht, wie viele lachende Menschen man trifft, wenn man wie ein Pinguin mit Schneckenhaus auf dem Rücken ans Wasser watschelt......:c |supergri |supergri |supergri  
Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Bootstreffen. Wenn ihr einen Deppen in einem Gummischlauch seht, überfahrt ihn bitte nicht gleich, es könnte sein, das ich das bin...|supergri |supergri |supergri 

@theDoctor



> Rolf und ich hatten dort 2 Hammerharte Bisse, die wir leider nicht verwerten konnten.


 
Ist mir beim letzten mal auch passiert. Keine Ahnung, wie das geht. 

Gruß


----------



## the doctor (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
joooo....komisch,....die müssten sich doch theoretisch selber anschlagen.
Einen Zander von den zweien hatte den Gummifisch vom Grund aufgegabelt.
Ich hatte über den Bügel die Schnur abgelassen, als ich dann den geschlossen hatte und langsam Konntakt aufnehmen wollte, merkte ich nur noch nen Wiederstand.
Komisch.....die Fische die voll rein hauen hängen nicht, aber die Fische, welche so  lala einfach mal den Köder vom Grund aufsammeln hängen wiederum.
Dienstag war ja auch das gleiche bei einem Fisch von den dreien.
Er hatte sich den Gufi auch mal so vom Grund aufgesammelt:m


----------



## Gunni77 (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo

Ich glaube manchmal, das die Biester nicht richtig auf den Köder draufbeißen, sondern einfach mit geschlossenem Maul draufgehen, um ihn zu "verscheuchen". Die alternative Idee wäre, das die Fische durch die senkrechte Schnur den Köder von sich wegschieben, wenn sie aus der falschen Richtung kommen. Irgendwie gehört das an manchen Tagen dazu, da machst du nichts gegen. 

Gruß


----------



## krauthi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es war wieder einmal schön mit den Chaoten auf dem Wasser gewesen zu sein!#6 Chaoten ?????   @ Brüderli   ich glaube wir haben einen neuen driftsack |supergri
> 
> @Frank: du musst mehr mit dem E-Motor arbeiten:m   Arbeiten ????   es wahr  nieeeeeeeee   von arbeit   die rede   ich will mich erholen     und nicht arbeiten |supergri
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf das Treffen in 14 Tagen......und nein....ich werde nicht auf den Stuhl im Lokal angebunden.  Àngebunden ???    nix  da    du wirst  fest gekettet  und die füße in beton gegossen


 

aber recht haste     schön  war es   trotz  regen  und es kann am 18 dez nur noch besser werden 



tot ziens

Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

da die vorbereitungen nun so weit abgeschlossen sind     hier noch mal eine kleine erinnerung an alle   die teilnehmen   

treffpunkt 6.45-7.00 uhr   auf dem parkplatz   von hatenboer
ab dan können wir  das frühstücksbuffee  erobern    wobei auch im laufe  des frühstücks   das wichteln stattfinden wird (wichtelgeschenk nicht vergessen (8-10 € )
einslippen   können wir dan   so ab 8 uhr  
im laufe  des  späten mittags  16-17 uhr   treffen wir uns dan wieder  zusammen in den räumlichkeiten   von hatenboer  und können dort   den tag noch   ausklingen lassen   wobei    pieter H   dan auch noch einge  seiner  sachen   anbieten wird  


wer noch schwierigkeiten zwecks der anfahrt hat    kann mir gerne eine PN  schicken



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> da die vorbereitungen nun so weit abgeschlossen sind hier noch mal eine kleine erinnerung an alle die teilnehmen
> 
> treffpunkt 6.45-7.00 uhr auf dem parkplatz von hatenboer
> ab dan können wir das frühstücksbuffee erobern wobei auch im laufe des frühstücks das wichteln stattfinden wird (wichtelgeschenk nicht vergessen (8-10 € )
> ...


 

und   ganz wichtig      die rote nikolausmütze   (oder  ähnliches )  nicht vergessen


----------



## krauthi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ich Wünsche  unseren Holländischen  kolegen und sportsfreunde  ein schönes Nikolausfest
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





( mann sollte wissen  das   bei denen  Nikolaus  so gefeiert wird   wie bei uns Weihnachten )


tot ziens

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

[...]
gruß Krauthi

Das hat nichts mit dem Thema als solchem zu tun.

Angebote kannst du in den "Kleinanzeigen" einstellen...hier nicht.


----------



## the doctor (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

tolle Rute...- toller Preis!!!#6 

dazu muss man aber sagen, das man mit mindestens 120€ dabei ist:m 

Ich kann da leider nicht zuschlagen:c


----------



## krauthi (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

wenn die zander so beißen wie  heute    das zieht euch warm an  am 18 dez
hatten  heute   starken wind  und enorme wellen  aber trotzdem konnte ich 4  und mein bruder 1  zander verhaften   

so ab mittag    zog dan ein regenschauer  über uns weg  und ab dan ging garnichts mehr   und so machten wir nach 5 stunden  angeln   schluss


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die zander so beißen wie  heute    das zieht euch warm an  am 18 dez
> hatten  heute   starken wind  und enorme wellen  aber trotzdem konnte ich 4  und mein bruder 1  zander verhaften
> 
> so ab mittag    zog dan ein regenschauer  über uns weg  und ab dan ging garnichts mehr   und so machten wir nach 5 stunden  angeln   schluss
> ...



Ja super frank endlich hast du es wieder gelernt zu angeln :q:q:q:q:q:q:q
und kontest wieder Zander Verhaften.#6#6#6


----------



## krauthi (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

[...]


gruß Krauthi


----------



## mo jones (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

ahoi mädels#h
sach ma frank. welche sind das nun konkret ?
auf der spro homepage gibt es zwei aus dieser serie.

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

hi   mo  

ich gehe mal davon aus das es die einteiler sein wird   ich habe sie selber noch nicht   gesehen aber bei den holländern   ist  fast nur die einteilige  im einsatz

der Pieter H  wird die ja am  18 dez mit bringen  und da kan man sich  diese  schmuckstück mal anschauen 


gruß krauthi


----------



## mo jones (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

is auf jeden fall ne ineressante sache , da ich mir noch nichts zu w'nachten geholt hab :q
ich hoff ma das wenigstens ein schmuckstück zur ansicht da ist;+, nicht das alle verkauft sind bis der aue mo eine vor augen hat |kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

sei gewarnt:m  wer diese Rute in den händen hält#:  will sie nicht mehr hergeben |gr: und ist dem guten stück verfallen:k


----------



## mo jones (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

oh oh |uhoh:
ich ahne böses #d

:q


----------



## naish (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

hi,

hab grad mit pieter telefoniert. es sind die 1,80m einteiler. ich nehm eine )


----------



## Gunni77 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo

@naish Tag auch. 


> ich nehm eine )


Ach was..:m Gute Wahl.....#6 

Gruß


----------



## naish (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

so grad vom pieter wieder gekommen. geile rute leider die letzte. für dich ist noch eine da krauthi ) werde sie morgen direkt mal testen aufm wasser.


----------



## krauthi (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

oh das ging aber flott #c 

naja hauptsache ich habe eine:q #6 


bin mir aber sicher  das  er  am 18   noch reichlich  an tollen sachen dabei  haben wird  :k 

gruß krauthi


----------



## mo jones (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

oha#d
nach dem ich meine finanziellen möglichkeiten abgecheckt hab, hab ich mich durchgerungen mir auch eine zu holen, und nun muss ich feststellen, dass ich leider keine mehr bekommen kann |gr: das find ich ja  voll zum :c


jungs ihr steht ja echt voll gut im kontakt mit dem pieter, könnt ihr nicht ma bitte anfragen ob er nicht vielleicht doch noch eine für mich übrig hat :q

würde mich sehr freuen wenn mich das christkindl nicht leer ausgehn lässt 
ich war auch voll lieb|supergri


gruß 
 mo


----------



## naish (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

aber ich meine er bekommt noch welche rein, frag ihn einfach am sonntag.


----------



## mo jones (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

jo nabend (morge)
auch noch wach oder wieder wach  |kopfkrat :q
hab vom frank die telf.nr. bekommen. werd den pieter am montag direkt ma an rufen. wär ja ne gute möglichkeit evtl. die rute direkt am sonntag mal einzuweihen #a.


----------



## krauthi (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

heute in einer woche ist ja endlich so weit  und ich denke mal jedem kribbelts schon gewaltig   das die woche schnell vorrüber gehen wird 
hier aber noch mal ein paar kleine anregungen  was mir persöhnlich sehr wichtig sind 

wie ihr ja  alle wisst   wird es sich bei der angelart hauptsächlich ums vertikalfischen drehen     und darin liegt nun  das problem was ich sehe 

die zander stehen   ziemlich  tief  das heißt stellenweise bis auf 25 meter wassertiefe  und  was vieleicht nicht jeder weiß    ist das wenn man einen zander aus dieser tiefe  nach oben drillt  der fisch keien überlebungschance haben wird   wenn man wie gewohnt  drillt   deshalb meine BITTE an euch  gebt  den zandern eine chance  und macht den drill    im zeitlupentempo   das kann ruhig 5 minuten oder länger dauern   das  der druckausgleich sonst nicht stattfinden kann und der zander  diese nicht überleben wird   resultat  sind hervorstehende augen   oder ausdringen des magensackes  im maul   was wiederum   zum tot des zanders fürt  und das muss  nicht sein 
wenn jemand vor hat sich vor weihnachten noch einen schönen zander mit nach hause zu nehmen   kann dies natürlich tuhen  aber an erster stelle  sollte  das C&R   stehen 
zur ausrüstung dürfte ja jeder wissen was er  für sachen  braucht 


falls noch jemand schwierigkeiten zwecks deranfahrt habe sollte     dan bitte PN an mich  aber  eigendlich gehe ich mal davon aus  das jeder weiß wo   der hafen von hatenboer ist     treffpunkt    6.45-7.00 uhr auf dem parkplatz von hatenboer 


für all die  die ich vorher nicht mehr sehe   oder von lese   wünsche ich eine gute  anfahrt  und freue mich drauf euch a  18 dez  in hatenboer   zutreffen



gruß Krauthi


----------



## fi$her (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Wollte nur mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen geben, ich kanns kaum noch abwarten. 
@ Krauthi und hast du den Grill??


----------



## krauthi (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

leider noch nicht    warte  noch das richtige schnäpchen ab


----------



## naish (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

tach zusammen,

waren gestern unterwegs. also man kann auch zander auf 15 m fangen, hatten einen sehr schönen doppeldrill auf 15m . dann darf man sich aber nicht aufs echolot erlassen. fisch ist genug da und denkt dran am sonntag ist auch ein fotograf vom holländischen fischblatt dabei. 

gruss marcel


----------



## Gunni77 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo



> dann darf man sich aber nicht aufs echolot erlassen


 
:m 

Gruß


----------



## krauthi (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				naish schrieb:
			
		

> und denkt dran am sonntag ist auch ein fotograf vom holländischen fischblatt dabei.


 


und somit hast du nun  alles verraten :c 

jetzt werden   die alle nervös   und zittrig und können am sonntag noch nicht mal mehr die rute   festhalten  #t  das können ja dan tolle bilder   für´s holländische fischblatt werden 

auf die überschrift bin ich ja mal gespannt  |kopfkrat 

30 beklopte  nikoläuse  aus duitsland:g 


aber wa solls   hauptsache ist das wir alle vielllllllllllll spaß haben werden 

und kommt mich jetzt nicht wieder an    mit armanie und boss anzüge    um auf´s titelblatt zu kommen #d 

tot ziens

gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt werden die alle nervös und zittrig und können am sonntag noch nicht mal mehr die rute festhalten


 

also ich werde meine noch Festhalten können :m


----------



## krauthis7 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

@ doctor dat war doch klar aber denke auch an die kette


----------



## Angelbaby (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Huhu!!! Wollt nur mal ein Lebenszeichen abgeben!!! Ich freu mich schon soooooo!!! Nur noch 6 Tage und es kann los gehen!!!!!:q :q :q 

@Andy:
Na da können wir ja mit den Mützen um die Wette blinken, ich hab nämlich dieselbe!!!#6


----------



## svitti (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> @ doctor dat war doch klar aber denke auch an die kette



Ja @ MArcel die Kette sind sehr wichtig für dich du weißt was dich in Vlietlanden erwartet wäsche und Kette:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## paetzfischer (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo,

wollte mich mal melden, muß aber leider absagen. Nash ist ja nicht dabei und damit habe ich kein Bootsplatz. 

Das ist aber nicht das Hauptproblem. Habe letzte Woche mein Auto verkauft und das neue bekomme ich erst nächste Woche. Also weiß ich auch nicht wie ich da hinkomme.

Beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß

Paetzfischer


----------



## Rotauge (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hi Paetzfischer, könnte dich mitnehmen, brauchste nur noch einen Bootsplatz |wavey:


----------



## naish (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> und somit hast du nun alles verraten :c


 

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppssssssss SORRY|sagnix  frank. 

wusste ich nicht. |kopfkrat #t


----------



## Lachsy (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

so jungs, ich und winni müssen absagen. :c :c :c 

unser zugfahrzeug kann leider nicht, und winni fahrt beim schneefall der angesagt wurde nicht mit seinem auto , wegen sommerreifen

wünsche euch viel spaß

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

schade clarissa   
aber sicherheit geht vor 

müssen wir mal schauen  wie wir das nun mit dem frühstück regeln werden 

@paetzfischer

wenn rotauge   dich mit bringt   dürfte es keine probleme geben  da  noch ein platz   im boot frei ist 

also wenn du dich mit rotauge  in verbindung setzt und  ihr eine fahrgemeinschaft bildet    dan melde dich bitte   zwecks des bootsplatzes 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Rotauge (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

|gr: Nicht schon wieder |uhoh: 


So wie es im Moment aussieht: Ich hab dicke Halsschmerzen und wahrscheinlich Fieber. Bin noch auf der Arbeit. 

Jetzt hab ich meine Tochter untergebracht und nun das. Werd mich erstmal pflegen und hoffe, das ich bis Samstag wieder fit bin. Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, mittags dann wieder die Düse zu machen.

Sorry, das meine Teilnahme in der Schwebe ist.


----------



## krauthis7 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

hallo micha mach kein schei... mach dir nen grock und leg dich ins bett bis sonntag morgen 
gute besserung 
gruß rolf

@lachsy schade schade schade


----------



## Rotauge (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Den Grog mach ich mir heut abend. Trinke zur Zeit Molke, bringt meinen Organismus wieder leicht in Schwung. Wird schon, hoffentlich #t


----------



## AngelAndy20 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Schade Larisse und Winny!

Mal ne Zwischenfrage: Gibts wieder nen Autokorso ab der Tanke da an der Grenze? Ich bin doch so´n Orientierungsgenie...|rolleyes 

LG by Andy


----------



## krauthi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

können wir gerne machen 

bin dan so gegen 5.20 -5.30 uhr  an der tanke  direkt an der grenze 

und hoffen wir ma  das uns der angekündigte schneefall  zumindestens  gut  hin und auch wieder zurück fahren lässt 


also   wer noch in einem  korso richtung roermond fahren möchte  kann sich dan gerne am treffpunkt zu uns gesellen 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

mir ist das ein wenig zu früh.
Fahre erst 6 Uhr hier ab 

ehhhmmm ja.......hoffentlich gibts nicht zu viel Schnee|uhoh:  aber egal...no Risk no fun:g #6 

ich habe mir den Alauf so vorgestellt:

7 Uhr Frühstücken(kurz ins Butterbrot beissen )
7.05 Uhr aufs Boot und dann bis Nachmittag angeln
oder ihr bringt mir das Frühstück ans Wasser:m 












ne quatsch....
wir werden ausgiebig Frühstücken und dann mal schauen was die Fische so essen wollen:m #6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Okay, da ich samstag schon um halb 6 aus den feedern muss werd ich mich dann für die halbe stunde sonntag länger pennen marcel anschließen - wenn ich dir nich zu langsam bin...|uhoh: :m  ZANDER ZANDER ZANDER... |uhoh: |supergri 

Was den Ablauf angeht...ankommen, quatschen, frühstücken, quatschen, 100 Bilder von den Mützen schießen, im Boot schnee schaufeln, Finger mit Glühweintasse wärmen, quatschen, Boot freischaufeln.......:m 


Gruß by Andy


----------



## krauthis7 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist das ein wenig zu früh.
> Fahre erst 6 Uhr hier ab
> 
> ehhhmmm ja.......hoffentlich gibts nicht zu viel Schnee|uhoh: aber egal...no Risk no fun:g #6
> ...


 

hy marci ich bin aber ganz deiner meinung :g


----------



## krauthi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

teilnehmerliste  14.12.2005

krauthi + boot
krauthis7
the doctor 


angelbaby
micha + boot
angelandy

svitti + boot (vom seidler)
gunni 77
svitti´s vater



mo jones
fi$her
tobias +boot gemietet (vom seidler)

perch +boot 
rotauge
kumpel von perch


paetzfischer ?


cursack (schlauchboot )
lucio

maashunter
3 kumpels + 2 boote 
+4 angeh. die nur zum frühstück dabei sind und dan shoppen gehen 

Fledi + boot 
kumpel von fledi
nobi n 

Pieter Heijnen + boot (NKS profi und guide)

Bruder von Pieter H + boot
scambruzzi


----------



## perch (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

@angelandy...#h
hab mir dank deines" mützenposting`s" den völlig überfüllten weihnachtsmarkt
gespart und mir ne leuchtmütze bei woolworth besorgt.
hoffentlich gibt´s bei dem wetter keinen kurzschluß inner "birne":m:m

gruß marcel


----------



## krauthi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

vor 8 uhr kommt eh kein boot auf´s wasser und bis marcel die kette durchgesägt hat ist es bestimmt schon locker 9 uhr also keine panik es geht nicht darum wer als erster aufem wasser ist oder wer die meistens fische gefangen hat somderm lasst es ruhig und gelassen angehen da es ja unser jahresabschluss sein wird und wer möchte so einen tag in hektig und stress erleben ??

gruß krauthi


----------



## Fledi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hi Frank,
hast völlig recht, bloß keine Hektik. Denn bevor Micha wieder sein Auto aufgebrochen hat, wird es auch sicherlich 10.00 Uhr.
Ich freu` mich schon riesig.
Viele Grüße 
Fledi


----------



## svitti (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				Fledi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Frank,
> hast völlig recht, bloß keine Hektik. Denn bevor Micha wieder sein Auto aufgebrochen hat, wird es auch sicherlich 10.00 Uhr.
> Ich freu` mich schon riesig.
> Viele Grüße
> Fledi




Dat ist war ich denke mir mal der Micha wird diesmal sein ersatzschlüßel mietnehmen :m:m:m


----------



## Angelbaby (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

He he!!! Wer lästert denn da????|supergri |supergri |supergri #h 

Ne quatsch, natürlich werden wir einen Ersatzschlüssel mitnehmen, man ist ja lernfähig!!! Und sowas muß ja nicht zweimal passieren... Es sei denn es weiß Mittlerweile jemand wie man ein Auto ohne größere Schrammen und sonstige verluste aufbekommt...|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Fledi (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo Diana,
natürlich war das nur Quatsch. Aber Hauptsache man hat was zu erzählen.
Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, daß Euch sowas nie wieder passiert, egal ob der Ersatzschlüssel dabei ist oder nicht. Aber so ein Auto wie das von Euch wird man selbst als professioneller Autodieb nicht ohne Schaden aufkriegen. Die schlagen nämlich auch bloß die Scheibe ein.
Herzliche Grüße auch an Micha. Wir sehen uns Sonntag 

Fledi


----------



## Angelbaby (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Jaja, zu erzählen gab es wirklich genug! Und ich bin schon gespannt was es nach dem Treffen am Sonntag alles zu erzählen geben wird!!!!#h 

@Fledi
Gruß zurück vom Micha!!!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hi, war heute Wichtelgeschenk kaufen - und hab 42€ ausgegeben, obwohl ich NUR MAL EBEN das Ding holen wollte...:c 

Es ist eben immer dasselbe....|uhoh: :q 

LG by Andy


----------



## Rotauge (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ach du grüne Neune, das Wichtelgeschenk. Ich komm garnicht mehr in ein Angelgeschäft |kopfkrat , zumindest morgen nicht, und Samstag wirds auch eng.

Bin immer noch angeschlagen, bin aber noch in guter Hoffnung


----------



## krauthi (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, war heute Wichtelgeschenk kaufen - und hab 42€ ausgegeben
> 
> LG by Andy


 

uih Andy    das muss aber dan schon ein tolles wichtelgeschenk sein wenn du dafür 42 teuros ausgegeben hast :q


----------



## krauthi (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

*Wettervorhersage Wetterbericht Wetterdienst Reisewetter Businesswetter*


das sieht doch schon mal gut aus für sonntag #6 

hoffen wir nur das die straßen frei sein werden|kopfkrat 

 tot ziens   bis sonntag


----------



## fi$her (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ich hoffe der Wind lässt noch ein wenig nach, sonst haben wir Wellengang wie auf dem Atlantik |uhoh:


----------



## krauthis7 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

oh ja wind iss nicht gut obwohl wir beim lezten angeln auch heftig wind hatten und troztdem gut gefangen haben, also mir ist es egal hauptsache spasssss und angeln


----------



## krauthi (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

der wind wird sich bis sonntag wieder beruhigen   so das wir  hoffentlich  vernüftig  angeln können 

aber es gibt ein anderes problem   und zwar  geht das den leuten an die  ein boot vom seidler gemietet haben
habe   eine email  von ihm heute bekommen   wo  von den zwei  gemieteten booten   an  einem  der motor geklaut worden ist  und er  keine telefonnummer  von dem jenigen hat der das boot gemietet hat   das ist wiederrum nun ein dickes problem 
da  martin  (svitti)  sich als erstes   beim seidler ein boot gemietet hat steht ihm   das  kompletet boot   zu   das  zweite  währe  dan leider ohne motor  

was nun möglich ist   sind zwei vorschläge
ich weiß das maashunter noch einen motor    übrig hat    den er vieleicht ausleihen könnte aber ich habe leider  die tel nummer nicht mehr von ihm 
zweite möglichkeit ist    es  ist jemand dabei der  eine anhängerkupplung am wagen hat   somit besteht dan die möglichkeit ein   boot  vom Pieter H zu bekommen ( müsste bei ihm abgeholt werden )
oder dritte möglichkeit  währe die drei personen aufzuteilen    was aber dan erst an den morgen gemacht werden kann wenn alle da sind  und man einplanen kann wer bei wehm   usw 

werde mich gleich ma drumm kümmern und euch dan auf den laufenden halten 

gruß butterfahrtenorganesierer (insider)


----------



## krauthi (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

problem   schon fast gelöst

habe  mit Pieter H  telefoniert  und er   wird sein zweites boot zur vverfügung stellen   ist dan halt nur das problem des abholens   aber das ist dan mit benziner und elektromotor ausgerüstet 

und das mit dem abholen werden wir schon irgendwie hinbekommen 

also macht euch mal keine sorgen   es wird jeder der am sonntag dabei sein wird  auch   vom boot aus angeln 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

*    *zitat aus der email    *
*Hallo Herr Krauthi*

*zwei ihrer Angler haben für den 18 Dezember ein Boot mit Aussenboarder bei mir bestellt. Leider habe ich werder Rufnummer noch Addresse von den Beiden. Da uns in der letzten Woche ein Aussenboarder gestohlen wurde ist die Vermietung nicht möglich. Vielleicht wissen Sie ja um welche Angler es sich handelt. Über eine Rückmeldung wäre ich dankbar (zitat   ende )*


*was ich  dan auch soeben gemacht habe und gut das ich gesessen habe *
* es werden an diesem sonntag beide boote nicht vermietet *
*womit wir dan wieder  ein problem  haben  nur diesmal noch größer *

*das würde nun heißen  das Svitti auch sein boot nicht bekommt #d *

*währe vieleicht noch so zu regeln  das   bei dem bruder vom Pieter H  noch einer   mit einsteigen  könnte  und vieleicht wenn  platz vorhanden  ist  bei dem kumpel  von maashunter und bei maashunter selber  noch ein platz  frei währe #c aber das geht dan  erst am sonntag morgen wenn alle da sind  und wir dan die plätze verteilen *

*also  nicht verzagen und am sonntag  in hatenboer wird alles geregelt*

*gruß krauthi*


----------



## mo jones (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

puh .... glück gehabt#6

hab mich schon auf ner luftmatratze verticalen gesehn 

gruß 
 mo


----------



## Rotauge (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Junge, Junge, da kommt unser Butterfahrtorganisator so richtig in Schwung! Wieso vermietet der das zweite Boot nicht? |krach:


----------



## krauthi (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

wie  gesagt man hat  ihm letzte woche einen motor geklaut  und darauf hin hat er das zweite boot auch aus dem wasser genommen  und winterfest gemacht   
er vermietet nur noch wenn er auch selber anwesend ist   und da er am sonntag nicht in hatenboer ist  vermietet  er auch das  zweite boot nicht  
so hat er mir das eben am telefon gesagt


----------



## Rotauge (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein. |gr:


----------



## svitti (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ja mädels das finde ich auch zum :caber dan werde ich zuhause bleiben mein vater auch weil soooooooooo viel platz haben wir auch nicht .
Ich wünsche euch viele Fische .#6#6


----------



## perch (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

@ svitti|wavey:
absagen gillt nicht!!!
da findet sich bestimmt ne lösung.


----------



## krauthi (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

nix da martin ihr kommt   das werden wir schon regeln


----------



## Maashunter (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo Frank habe soeben von eurem Problem gelesen,kann leider nicht helfen sind auf meinem Boot schon zu dritt und Henry zu zweit,ob er noch eine Person mitnehmen kann müsste ich abklären.


----------



## svitti (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Also mein stand ist sooooooooo ich würde kommen aber ohne mein Vater den ich muß mein vater nach Roermond fahren den er will von uver aus auf grund Angeln .
Jetzt habe ich ein Problemm wer kann mich mitnähmen auf sein boot bitte bei mir melden dann würde ich auch kommen für den spritt werde ich auch selbverstendlich aufkommen kein Thema .
Bitte meldet euch wer noch ein Platz für mich am board hat bis heute Abend damit ich Packen kann .#6
Grüß Martin (SVITTI)


----------



## mo jones (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

oh oh #d
jetzt doch luftmatratze |kopfkrat

gruß
 mo


----------



## Gunni77 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo

Ich verstehe nicht.....help

Zitat von Krauthi


> da martin (svitti) sich als erstes beim seidler ein boot gemietet hat steht ihm das kompletet boot zu


 
Gruß


----------



## Lachsy (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

ist doch einfach



> wie gesagt man hat ihm letzte woche einen motor geklaut und darauf hin hat er das zweite boot auch aus dem wasser genommen und winterfest gemacht
> er vermietet nur noch wenn er auch selber anwesend ist und da er am sonntag nicht in hatenboer ist vermietet er auch das zweite boot nicht
> so hat er mir das eben am telefon gesagt



somit hat MArtin Svitti auch kein boot

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Gunni77 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo



> ist doch einfach


 
Sorry, hast ja recht, bin nicht ganz wach...|uhoh: 

Tja, das wars dann wohl auch für mich. Ich wäre ja mit dem BB rausgekommen, aber dafür wird der Wind morgen wohl zu stark sein, schade.

Gruß


----------



## perch (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

tach auch,
sorry,aber das ist ne sauerei vom s....er!!!
bei so einer mietsache kommt doch ein vertrag zustande,auch wenn´s
mündlich ist(oder sehe ich das falsch?? bitte berichtigt mich)
und da kann ich doch nicht einfach sagen is nich,nur weil´s mir nicht 
in den kram passt.
ich könnte es verstehen,wenn er für die zukunft keine boote mehr vermietet
wenn er nicht da ist,aber die zusagen sollten schon eingehalten werden.
abgesehen von den organisatorischen dingen (frühstück,wichtelgeschenk usw...)find ich eine absage in dieser kurzen zeit zum...

gruß marcel


----------



## krauthi (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

so müsste es morgen funktionieren


teilnehmerliste 17.12.2005

krauthi + boot
krauthis7
the doctor 


angelbaby
micha + boot
angelandy


mo jones
fi$her
tobias + ersatzboot von pieter H ?

perch +boot 
rotauge
kumpel von perch


cursack (schlauchboot )
gunni 77

maashunter
3 kumpels + 2 boote 
+4 angeh. die nur zum frühstück dabei sind und dan shoppen gehen 

Fledi + boot 
kumpel von fledi
nobi n 

Pieter Heijnen + boot (NKS profi und guide)
reporterteam

Bruder von Pieter H + boot
scambruzzi
svitti


gruß butterfahrtenorganisator


----------



## Lachsy (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

eh du buttterfahrtenorganisator, vergess das zollfreie einkaufen nicht, wenn schon butterfahrten ........................:q :q :q :q :q :q 

wünsche euch morgen ein Riesenspaß und man sieht sich bestimmt wieder am Wasser 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## AngelAndy20 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Grüüüße!

Einen unklaren Punkt hab ich auch noch: Soll ich jetzt meine 3 Flaschen Glühwein und Kocher mitnehmen ???|kopfkrat 

Gruß by Andy

Und das mir keiner Mütze oder Wichtelgeschenk vergißt...:m


----------



## krauthi (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

andy  das kannst du gerne machen  aber bedenke die meisten  müssen  auch noch autofahren    aber so einen kleinen zum aufwärmen  ist schon ok   wie siehts bei dir  mit den straßen aus   ???

wer mütze und wichtelgeschenk vergißt    bekommt eine Neptuntaufe


----------



## AngelAndy20 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> andy das kannst du gerne machen aber bedenke die meisten müssen auch noch autofahren aber so einen kleinen zum aufwärmen ist schon ok wie siehts bei dir mit den straßen aus ???


 
Okay, dann nehm ich den Kram mal mit.

Straßen sind zu langsam zu, der Parkplatz eben hatte sogar ne nette eisschicht - die neuen Winterreifen (vorn) sind super - aber sie verleiten zu hohem Tempo und das macht der Hintern nicht mit (alte) :q :q :q  Jetzt hab ich nen Fronttriebler als Heckschleuder...#6


----------



## svitti (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> eh du buttterfahrtenorganisator, vergess das zollfreie einkaufen nicht, wenn schon butterfahrten ........................:q :q :q :q :q :q
> 
> wünsche euch morgen ein Riesenspaß und man sieht sich bestimmt wieder am Wasser
> 
> mfg Lachsy




Danke lachsy schade das ihr nicht kommt |wavey:


----------



## Tobias22 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo Leute,

Tja ... die Sache mit dem Boot vom Siedler ist traurig, da ich ja selber betroffen bin ... aber ich finde seine reaktion verständlich. Ich würde da auch so verfahren ... 

@ Krauthi ... erstmal vielen Dank (ich denke auch im Namen von Fi$her, Mo und svitti) das du dich so für uns eingesetzt hast, das wir noch mit rausfahren können ... Klasse !!!!!
Aber eine Frage meinerseits bleibt noch ... Du hast Mo, Fi$her und mich auf das Ersatzboot von Pieter Hejnen gesetzt ... aber wie kommen wir es nach Roermond ... da du geschreiben hast, dass man es abholen müsste ???

Gruss Tobias


----------



## krauthi (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

berechtigte frage tobias aber auch das problem ist gelöst
der Pieter kommt morgen früh mit seinem boot und wenn er in hatenboer ist fährt er mit einem von uns dan noch das andere holen fürs zurück bringen ist auch schon alles geregelt#6


----------



## Tobias22 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ohha ... dazu sage ich nur: SPITTZZZZZZZZEEEEEE ....

Nochmal vielen Danke und bis morgen ...

Gruss Tobias


----------



## sandroca (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich kann zwar keine Boote abholen aber falls andere Arten von Fahrdiensten notwendig sind, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung. Ich kann gerne unterwegs noch Wichtel einsammeln die keine Winterreifen auf ihrem Schlitten haben ;-).

Bis morgen,
Sandro


----------



## svitti (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				Tobias22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Tja ... die Sache mit dem Boot vom Siedler ist traurig, da ich ja selber betroffen bin ... aber ich finde seine reaktion verständlich. Ich würde da auch so verfahren ...
> 
> ...



Da bin ich auch deine meinung sag mall leute der Frank ist doch spitzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
Er hat alles in griff Danke dir frank und Pieter für so viele mühe was ihr euch macht.


----------



## Angelbaby (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Soooo Leute, der Countdown läuft!!!!!

Die Angelsachen sind gepackt, das Boot startklar, die Wichtelgeschenke mit nem Schleifchen versehen und die rote Mütze mit Batterien bestückt das es auch schön blinkt!!!! Ich würde sagen..... ES KANN LOSGEHEN!!!!!#6 :m


----------



## the doctor (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo Leute, der Countdown läuft!!!!!
> 
> Ich würde sagen..... ES KANN LOSGEHEN!!!!!#6 :m


 
wie jetzt schon?????????goil |supergri 
Ich bin aufm Weg |uhoh: :q


----------



## Angelbaby (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> wie jetzt schon?????????goil |supergri
> Ich bin aufm Weg |uhoh: :q


 

War klar, das das von dir kam!!!!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hoi Peoples,
wünsche euch für Morgen viel Glück mim Wetter,  dicke Fische und das jeder zufrieden mit seinem Wichtelgeschenk ist |supergri |supergri wäre gerne dabei gewesen muss aber leider meinem Brötchengeber die Treue halten. 

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## krauthi (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

dan wünsche ich  allen die morgen anreisen eine gute   und sichere anfahrt 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

wie soll ich dat geschenk noch einpacken ne da bleibt mir ja kein zeit zu angeln wenn ich es noch auspacken muß


----------



## svitti (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> dan wünsche ich  allen die morgen anreisen eine gute   und sichere anfahrt
> 
> 
> gruß Krauthi




Danke anke|wavey:


----------



## mo jones (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo Leute, der Countdown läuft!!!!!
> 
> ... und die rote Mütze mit Batterien bestückt das es auch schön blinkt!!!! Ich würde sagen..... ES KANN LOSGEHEN!!!!!#6 :m



was ist mit dem coolen xmas-baseball cap ?
haste mir keins mit eingepackt ? :c

@ krauthi : das machste toll wie du die butterfahrt organisierst #r#r#r

gruß 
 mo


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> haste mir keins mit eingepackt ?:c


 
Ich nehm 3 Mützen mit - im Bedarfsfall kann man also nen Wobbler oder so gegen eine davon tauschen um nicht schwimmen zu müssen...:q :q :q 

So, kratz mal die Karre frei, Prüll rein und dann kanns fast losgehn#6 

Bis gleich, freu mich!


----------



## mo jones (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

bis gleich kinners |wavey:

und fahrt bitte vorsichtig !

gruß 
 mo


----------



## Wedaufischer (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ich wünsche euch allen ein gutes Gelingen und viel Spaß. :m


----------



## Gunni77 (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo

Ich bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und möchte nochmal allen für den schönen Tag danken #h 

Gruß


----------



## marca (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Ich seh Euch doch!!
Alle sind im Thema, aber keiner will einen Bericht schreiben??!!
Och, nun macht schon!!
Ich will doch wissen wie es heute bei Euch war!!!!


----------



## krauthis7 (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

bericht  mit bilder kommen morgen bin müde 
gruß rolf


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. Dezember 2005)

*Kurzbericht*

So, eigentlich wollt ich auch nen kleinen Bericht schreiben - aber meine Augen sehn aus wie rauchgraue Gufis mit rotem Glitter...#d |supergri 

Also Bericht in Stichworten:

Zu früh aufgestanden, zuviel Schnee aufem Auto, zulang auf Marcel gewartet, angekommen, 3 Kaffee und 2 Brötchen später gewichtelt + Gufies von US-Bait geschenkt bekommen, getrailert und raus aufs kalte windige Wasser - nun gehts schneller: Bis 11 nix gefangen, in den hafen, glühwein gekocht, bis 14 Uhr nix gefangen, von halb 3 - 16 Uhr Glühwein gekocht und rumgestanden, gemeinsames Essen und Abmarsch...:m 

So, zum Abschluß ein Bild, mehr hab ich auch nicht, wie gesagt ein Spar-Bericht...|rolleyes 

Vielen Dank Frank und Herr US-Bait (sorry, ich kann kein Kässkoppdeutsch und die Namen kann ich mir schonmal garnicht merken....:q !!!

LG by Andy

PS: Das Boot von US-Bait + Krauhtis Boot haben gefangen!


----------



## krauthi (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

eins vorab möchte ich jetzt schon mal loswerden


DANKE AN ALLE DIE HEUTE  ZU DEM TOLLEN  TAG  BEIGETRAGEN HABEN#6 #6 #6 

und mein persöhnlichen  DANK an Pieter H.  vom usbaitandtackleshop

der uns in allen belangen vorbildlich unterstütz hat #r #r #r natürlich gilt  dem betreiber   vom LOCATIE camping hatenboer
auch ein dickes dankeschön  für die tolle begastwirtung #6 


tot ziens 

gruß krauthi


----------



## mo jones (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

nabend zusammen #h

das war mal wieder ein wirklich herrliches treffen 
ein herzliches danke an frank und pieter und allen andern 
es hat wirklich spass gemacht mit euch den tag auf dem wasser zu verbringen. 

jo diesmal durfte ich auch glücklicher fischfänger sein (US-Bait boot) das glück brachte mir 2 zander an den haken :q

so bin müde und jetzt geht's in die falle 

gn8 mädels

gruß 
 mo


----------



## svitti (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Malzeit#h

Nun ja zur mein Bericht ::g

So ein Tag wie gestern werde ich nie Vergessen mit euch Mädels und de Pieter H.das war ein Tag mit viel erfahrung und viel Spaß mit euch .
Nun zum Angeln Ich konte endlich ein paar Stahelritter Fangen insgesamt waren es 1 Zander und ein Barsch und 1 habe ich in Drill veloren ich hatte auch viele fehl bisse .
Unser Butterfahrtorganisator  Frank hat Leider kein Gefangen ich habe mit ihn sehr viel bedenken ob er nich mall bei mir Nachhilfe Untericht nähmen soll :q
Ansonsten mächte ich mich auch bei Frank.den Pieter.H und den Bar besitzer .
und natürlich auch bei euch Bordies für den Tollen Tag gemeinsam.Danke

Eurer *ZANDER SPÄTZI SVITTI#:*


----------



## krauthis7 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

so hier mal ein paar bilder vom wichteltag in roermond

http://www.krauthis7.de/html/wichteln_18_12_05.html


----------



## Mac Gill (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Schöne Bilder -> scheint ja ein toller Tag gewesen zu sein!


----------



## krauthis7 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder -> scheint ja ein toller Tag gewesen zu sein!


 
hallo stimmt ein sehr schöner ageltag und gefangen wurde auch ich freu mich schon aufs nägste treffen #h

http://www.krauthis7.de/html/wichteln_18_12_05.html


----------



## Cusack (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hi ho ,
kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen.
Ein super Tag.#h 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder.
http://www.kaicusack.de/include.php?src=http://www.kaicusack.de/gallerie/index.php?kat=angelboard


----------



## perch (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

tach auch#h

alsooooo...erst mal ein dickes lob und danke an frank#6#6.
ein gelungenes(für micha und mich das erste) ab-treffen.
wir haben ne menge netter leute kennengelernt  und viel spaß gehabt.
das wetter hat mitgespielt,und gefangen haben wir auch was.

wenn´s dienstlich klappt ,werden wir im märz wieder dabei sein.

 nochmal gruß an alle...
 man sieht sich auf´m wasser.

marcel


----------



## Fledi (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Also um es mal so zu sagen,
nix gefangen, Arsch abgefroren, Bindehautentzündung eingefangen, den Hafenmeister um die Slipkarte und das Geld geprellt (hat er aber schon wieder). 
....aber es war ein super Tag. 
Bin beim nächsten mal mit Sicherheit wieder dabei.
Natürlich gilt auch mein Dank dem Organisator, der dafür gesorgt hat, daß alle Platz auf nem Boot fanden. Super Frank.
Auch herzlichen Dank an Geert Suijlen, der uns gut bewirtete und der mir das Prellen der Slipkarte verzieh.
Herzliche Grüße an alle. Bis zum nächsten Treffen.
Fledi.


----------



## Wedaufischer (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



> ....aber es war ein super Tag.


Finde ich gut. #6


----------



## Tobias22 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Heho ...

ein super geiler Tag ... zwar extrem kalt und nichts gefangen ... aber super geil !!!

Danke nochmal an Frank für die Orga und Pieter H. der uns sein Ersatzboot überlassen hat ... eine feine Sache.

Danke auch an alle die dabei waren, jederzeit wieder !!!!

Gruss Tobias


----------



## Gunni77 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Hallo

Ja, die Organisation war sensationell, respekt! Ansonsten wenig gefangen, viel Spaß gehabt und was fürs Leben gelernt....alles bestens#6 .

@Cusack Da fehlt irgendwie ein Bild von dir...da hätte ich auch dran denken können, peinlich. Ansonsten haben wir immerhin den neuen Rekord im Schnelldriften aufgestellt |supergri  und sind fürs nächste mal schlauer. Schick mir noch mal deine Tel.Nr., ich habe die Karte irgendwie verbummelt #c.

Gruß


----------



## AngelAndy20 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Svitti, wie ists eigentlich deinem Dad ergangen? Sag ihm fürs nächste mal hat er bei so nem Wetter Gesellschaft, wenn mir am Ufer kalt is kann ich wenigstens 2 schwere Taschen in die Hände nehmen und den Hang hoch und runterrennen...:q 

Gruß by Andy


----------



## svitti (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Svitti, wie ists eigentlich deinem Dad ergangen? Sag ihm fürs nächste mal hat er bei so nem Wetter Gesellschaft, wenn mir am Ufer kalt is kann ich wenigstens 2 schwere Taschen in die Hände nehmen und den Hang hoch und runterrennen...:q
> 
> Gruß by Andy



@Andy #h
Mein Vater gehts es wieder gut der Arme hat ganze Tag nicht ein biss oder ein zupfer Gehabt:c
Als ich ihn abgeholt habe saß der Arme auf ne Bank seit ne Stunde und Wartete auf mich 
Dazu sage ich nur er könte ja mit uns Fahren selber Schuld


----------



## fi$her (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

Joa, auch noch mal respekt von mir aus hier#h . Ich hatte zwar zwischendurch schon Angst, dass meine Zehen abfallen aber sonst wars fett.
Auch noch mal vielen dank an die Jungs die unser Boot kutschiert haben:m ,jetzt habt ihr einen gut bei mir.


----------



## Angelbaby (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wichteln roermond am 18 Dez*

So, jetzt auch noch mal von mir(besser spät als nie...|supergri ) einen gaaanz großen Dank an alle die das Treffen so möglich gemacht haben wie es war, nämlich super!

Es war zwar kalt und wir haben auch nix gefangen, aber die Stimmung war super und es hat einfach nur wieder Spaß gemacht!


----------

